
Memo to Mark Zuckerberg: So You Want to Be President - nbmh
http://www.politico.com/magazine/story/2017/08/05/does-mark-zuckerberg-want-to-be-president-215462
======
EJTH
I don't want Mark Zuckerberg to touch politics with a ten foot pole. But odds
are that he wouldn't accomplish anything he couldn't do just as well with just
lobbying. I'd rather have trump for 4 more years than this pasty creep.

Remind you that this guy was bragging about having access to private data of
the very first users of "thefacebook". Referred to his first customers by the
phrase "dumb fucks". Don't get much worse than that as a political candidate.

